# How to fix sun visors?



## UglyGrey (Sep 25, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea of how to fix the floppy sun-visor problem? If there is no way to repair the clip inside the visor, perhaps some kind of clip or fastener might be installed in the headliner to hold it.

A search only gave up one idea for using Velcro. But that does not seem really secure for bumpy roads.


----------



## UglyGrey (Sep 25, 2006)

*Sunvisor flopping around*

Any ideas folks? Perhaps this is just a problem in really cold climates. We have seen temperatures of -30 in our area. The clip, or better yet, the channel inside the visor, where the oval mounting peg fits, has broken. I can't see any way of fixing the darn thing. 

Kevin


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I have the same problem (1995 200sx). Right now, I just took them off because they were soooo annoying, when I bought the car, they where already messed up. To fix it, I believe that you have to buy the part that screws into the roof of the car. On mine, I took those pieces out and they are both broken on the inside. Hope this helps!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've seen where someone cut a slit in the middle of the dangling portion, cut out some of the material, and set it back in place using an adhesive. it was a long time ago when i saw that. sorry i couldn't have been much more help.


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

This happened twice on my old 97 Sentra. I don't remember exactly what I did. I think I stuck something into the turning mechanism so it wouldn't move. It was of course useless, but at least it wasn't just hanging there.

I ended up buying new ones on both occasions. They cost more moeny than they should.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

oops. misread the post. i think you would have to replace the visor and/or the clip. i guess the plastic wears down after awhile.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

buy new sun visors. I know this sounds kinda assholish, however thats really what you need to do to fix it.


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

*sun visor hell*

Maybe I am cheap--but used visors on ebay seem to be a lot higher than I think they should be-considering there is no improvement. Heck I might end up with one that is just as floppy-

I was wondering if anyone has discovered a "retrofit" visor which would work? Any modifications out there??


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I've got a spare that I'd sell you for $18 shipped. It was on my driver side, but based on the mirror I think it was suppose to be on the passenger side. not sure what prices you're running into though, however shipping rates have gone way up.


----------



## Liz1388 (Mar 18, 2009)

1badsuv said:


> Maybe I am cheap--but used visors on ebay seem to be a lot higher than I think they should be-considering there is no improvement. Heck I might end up with one that is just as floppy-
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has discovered a "retrofit" visor which would work? Any modifications out there??



My 04 Murano has the same "floppy" driver's visor problem. I see this same problem discussed by quite a few Murano owners in other forums as well.

Someone else mentioned it being a cold weather problem; implying that the plastic inside the visor was susceptible to way below freezing temps. Given the sudden way mine came loose, I wonder if they aren't on to the cause.

My dealer quoted me a replacement cost of almost $400! They said it had only been covered under the 3/36 warranty. A couple owners posted that they were able to get their dealers to give them a deal and/or replace it under some extended warranty. I don't have an extended warranty.

My visor isn't totally loose, yet. It just won't stay in place where I most need it. I too would like to see someone come up with a retrofit fix for this. Either that or call some local junk yards to see if they have anything. I did an online search and the only links were other buyers also looking.

I also looked here: Office of Defects Investigation (ODI) to see if there were any complaints filed. I found nothing for visors.

I would actually pay for a new one if it was a reasonable price. Personally though, I think this is a faulty parts *and* safety issue and should be a recall. Nissan should fix or replace the part for everyone who needs it.


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I've got a spare that I'd sell you for $18 shipped. It was on my driver side, but based on the mirror I think it was suppose to be on the passenger side. not sure what prices you're running into though, however shipping rates have gone way up.


Hi
I must have an incorrect email address for you, as I sent a paypal payment which has gone unclaimed, and, emails are getting kicked back.


----------



## NVS (May 6, 2009)

*Sunvisor for 97sentra*

Hi guys,
The sunvisor for my 97sentra is always hanging down too. I am looking into buying a used one. anyone has a spare one or knows where I can find one. I am in Az.
NVS


----------



## ukuleleblues (Mar 7, 2010)

I cut open the visor on my 2000 sentra and a small spring steel clip broke in half. It squeezes the post and when it hits the flat spot on the post it keeps it from dropping. If I got an old hacksaw blade and heated it up to bend it an trim it to shape how to I temper it back to being spring steel. Heat it red hot and put it in water or is it Oil. Or is it let it slowly cool? Does anyone know? I'll try it and let you know. The spring is just riveted in.


----------



## bobwilkinson2 (May 31, 2012)

1998 Nissan Altima Visor Fix:

I found myself frustrated with this annoying and potentially dangerous issue on my wife's car, but I couldn't find that part anywhere on the internet either, unless I wanted to spend a lot to replace the entire visor. Taking matters into my own hands, I have come up with a home-made solution. I just did this on my own and it works! (see photo in link below) If yours broke in the same manner that mine did, leaving the back portion of the sleeve in place (see photo in link below), you can do this to yours. First, you're going to need a few simple tools:

a) phillips screw driver
b) approx 1/16" diameter metal wire (I used picture-hanging wire)
c) exact-o knife / razor blade
d) needle-nose pliers
e) electric drill w/ approx 1/16" drill bit

1998 Nissan Altima Sun Visor Fix Photo

I know it's kind of rigged, but if you're handy, you should be able to look at the picture and see what I did. Also, here's a shot an explaining the process: The idea is to re-join the bracket and the visor post using two wires, without the post slipping out of the broken bracket, so you need to have some of the part of the bracket that surrounds the post in-tact for this to work. After removing the bracket, I drilled a hole through the two little flanges behind the broken part of the bracket to hold the lower wire in place. I wrapped two 3" pieces of wire around the bracket, one on top, just under the head of the post, and one about 1/2" under that. Then, marked where the wires were touching the plastic and temporarily removed the wires. At those marks, using an exacto, I made small notches / grooves, about 1/2 of the diameter of the wire deep, where the wire touches the bracket and around the post, to help keep the wire from slipping up or down. The upper wire rests just under the "head" of the post, so it already has a nice little place to grab. Then, wrap the wires around again, seating them into your notches and tighten with the pliers about three rotations or when it feels really tight. Then, cut off any excess wire, as there is not a lot of room for these when you go to install. Your assembly should resemble mine when finished. this is ready for installation, just screw it back in place and have a great day!


----------



## Liz1388 (Mar 18, 2009)

bobwilkinson2 Your DIY solution sounds interesting. Were I a handy person at all, I might have tried it. Without an "after" photo, I'm wondering if you were able to get the visor cover to look OK after the fix?

As it happens, when I had my car in for the 30K service I once again brought up the problem with the visor to the service manager. He went off to talk to his boss, came back and agreed to replace it "free of charge". 

I thought this was a terrific thing at the time, but have come to realize that the dealer has made a lot of money on me over the years on an extremely gently driven car. Keeping me as a future customer for more service and possibly a new car was probably worth the cost of the visor, which I've probably paid for in dealer over-charges as it is.

But it is a lesson to others to keep after your dealer to replace those faulty visors, especially on the drivers' side - it is definitely a safety issue!


----------



## nerddason (Apr 29, 2012)

Argh I tried fixing my bothers Civic visor and after wasting an hour trying to rig it up I went to a junkyard and got one for $5 like new. Saved me a hassle, just wish I would have checked first.


----------



## bobwilkinson2 (May 31, 2012)

*Visor (still) fixed*

*Liz1388*, my visor looks like it did before it fell down, so you can't see the repair. Also, the fix is still holding up and I can use the visor, no problem.

*nerddason*, great job! I wasn't up for going to the junkyards, so I fixed it myself. As a handy person, probably equal time invested either way. I'm not saying my way is the only way to get it done, just a really cheap way for someone with a little skill or up for a challenge.

I wish all of you safe and happy driving!!!


----------



## aapatchee (Feb 25, 2014)

*How to remove sun visor 2008 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab*

anyone who can tell me how to remove the sun visor at the area nearest the door? I can see no screws and I am wondering if there is a pop off cover over the screws?


----------



## LOY (Apr 29, 2014)

*how can i tell them?*

WELL ABOUT THE VISOR, I TOOK ONE APART TODAY AND SEE THAT THE LUBE USED IS EATING THE PLASTIC CAUSING THE VISORS TO FALL OUT OF PLACE. I'M SURE IT WOULD BE A SIMPLE FIX AT TIME OF MANUFACTURE. TRIED TO SEND THEM A TEXT ABOUT IT, BUT WHAT A JOKE, I DON'T THINK THEY HAVE A COMMUNICATION LINK WITH THE AVERAGE JOE.
MAYBE SOMEONE HERE CAN GET THROUGH. TELL THEM TO TAKE ONE APART AND SEE FOR THEMSELVES.


----------



## Liz1388 (Mar 18, 2009)

Later Update Nov 2014. This summer the new visor began to work very stiffly. I mentioned it to the service manager who grabbed the visor and wrenched it around to "loosen it up". After that the visor wouldn't stay all the way up, similarly to the original one.

I complained to the service dept that the guy had broken it. They refused to acknowledge this had occurred and offered me a couple pieces of sticky Velcro to hold the visor up. I knew this was worthless since I am familiar with that Velcro and know it does not work on cloth, let alone the felt that the headliner and visor are covered with.

I know I should have made a bigger fuss about it. But those service guys are so practiced at intimidating and stonewalling customers, particularly older women. 

Ironically they had been extra nice to me during the warranty period and scheduled, post-warranty check-ups, but as soon as the car got older and needed more repairs, which I paid for, they became much less helpful.

They've lost me as a customer for a new car by this behavior. In future I will go to any other Nissan dealership to buy.


----------



## mirk (Sep 12, 2015)

*Quick Fix for Nissan Murano Sun Visors*

You may think I'm crazy, but I just came up with a 5 second fix to keep sun visors from flopping down. There is a cheap plastic extension inside each visor which extends out from inside each visor to center of windshield. Not sure what the heck the purpose of them is...I guess to block the sunlight from hitting you at the center of your windshield. At any rate, I just pulled each of those plastic extensions out maybe just an inch or two and tucked them behind the back of the rear view mirror on each side. This quick fix was even strong enough to hold my windshield sun screen in place, so it doesn't flop down also. Like I said, call me crazy but it works and costs nothing. Better yet, it makes use of what I thought was pretty much a useless feature included with the visors. Perhaps that was what they were intended for in the first place!


----------



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

bobwilkinson2 said:


> 1998 Nissan Altima Visor Fix:
> 
> I found myself frustrated with this annoying and potentially dangerous issue on my wife's car, but I couldn't find that part anywhere on the internet either, unless I wanted to spend a lot to replace the entire visor. Taking matters into my own hands, I have come up with a home-made solution. I just did this on my own and it works! (see photo in link below) If yours broke in the same manner that mine did, leaving the back portion of the sleeve in place (see photo in link below), you can do this to yours. First, you're going to need a few simple tools:
> 
> ...


The picture no longer opens. Does anybody have a link or a better fix? Planning on playing with mine tomorrow.

I wasted a few hours looking for a visor for our 2000 Sentra GXE


----------

